# When will he calm down?



## tuckersparents

We have an 8th month old boy Tucker. He is a doll and behaves very well. He gets plenty of walks and runs during the day that at night we have no problem getting him to go to sleep. 

Just curious for seasoned Vizsla owners, when will my puppy no longer be "puppy" and calm down in general? I know that this breed is always excited and ready for a long day at the park. I know my 3 hr walks will still have to be a normal but is there an average age when you have noticed your dog to settle into adulthood?


----------



## lilyloo

Our girl is a "calm" V, but honestly she acts the same now at 2 years old as she did at 9 months. I did notice her becoming a little less puppy-crazy around 5 months. She's still way more playful, bouncy and goofy than any of our friend's dogs. 

So, in short...maybe never! Hah. I have read that many say they are puppies till they're 2 years old.


----------



## texasred

Seems like the boys stay in the clown (puppy)stage longer, than the girls.
This is what goes on at my house every evening when my husband gets home from work. I tried to put a stop to it years ago, but finally gave in. Keep in mind that Cash is 5 years old, and one day when he slows down I will miss him acting like a goofy clown.


----------



## tknafox2

I'm not sure about Vizsla's even though we had Foxy until she was 2 1/2... she was raised with a 10/11 yr old Weimaraner Greta who was a total nut ball until about 3 yrs, when she began to mellow a bit. But by 10 she was quite relaxed...which helped our pup Foxy to be a more calm/mellow puppy. In the same scenario, our current pup Fergy has been raised with Pearl who is 7 and she keeps him in line when he starts to go ballistic. But he is the worst nag in the world if he wants to Play, Run or go for a walk! We MUST comply to his needs, when you own a Vizsla, you just sign on to certain commitments.

He does the wild thing/Zoomies like all Vizslas...races through the house, banks off the back of the sofa, 360's around the table, scoots the rug across the room and up against the wall etc... we all know this event... however, with him, he gets loony like this when he is tired and needs to sleep, but like a little kid, is trying to stay awake! Because when he does this, it gets the other two dogs all rattled and upset, and barking. I usually take all three of them to my office and sit quietly, as they all relax and pass out. If I am busy, I put them outside till they calm down and they usually all drift back through the dog door in their own time.


----------



## riley455

Riley calmed down a lot at about 2 years old. And now at almost three years old she has the whole house to herself when I'm at work.


----------



## MeandMy3

Our vizsla has been raised with labs so has taken on a bit of their personalities - more laid back than I expected. She started calming down at about a year. She is 19 months now and I am extremely pleased with her energy level. We were at the lake this past weekend though and our neighbors commented on what a puppy she was. I would hate to see what they expect an adult dog to behave like.


----------



## CrazyCash

TexasRed - that looks almost exactly like my house, except there are two dogs running around like that.  

Mine are 2 and 2 1/2 now and not even close to slowing down yet, maybe some day...


----------



## R E McCraith

the ? should 'V' - do they calm down - or do we adjust 2 their behavior !!!!! LOL !!!!!!


----------



## miru

Hello,
My name is Miru and my boy vizsla Leo is 4 months old.
I saw lots of changes this last months(he bites less,listens more and is really happy to please)

So..there is hope and in fact i adore his bold way and his funny way of testing me sometimes

I would like yo know how much time you Think he could spend alone at this age,without" breaking his heart".I am taking him in my office but sometimes he needs to stay at home too.

Thanks for your answers and....I am glad to be here!


----------



## mlwindc

I noticed a big change in Wilson when he turned 18 months. Depends on each dog and their temperament, but he was definitely the "go go go" type of puppy who needed multiple hour long walks + off leash time / day + zoomies etc. At 18 months or so, he will sometimes treat us with a lazy day where he lays around and just generally is a bum. We may go for an off leash hike and he will just stay close instead of zipping around like a mad man and he will happily settle down when we get home. Our pup, though, does not sleep during the day, at all, unless someone is home and/or napping with him. So, on days when we both have to be in the office, he is a basket case by the time we get home. He has basically spent the day responding to each and every noise, etc.. Those days are actually HARDER than the days when we are home because the sleep deprivation makes him a little nuts. Of course, the bonus is that he is out by 9pm and he sleeps all night long. We even have to work to rouse him out of the bed.

FWIW our pup does not do zoomies in the house and hasn't since he was about 9 months. We live in a townhouse and have small kids, so we nipped that right away. If Wilson is being nuts, we take him outside to run off his steam. He knows better than to zoom in the house - that can definitely be trained to stop.


----------



## dextersmom

mlwindc said:


> I noticed a big change in Wilson when he turned 18 months. Depends on each dog and their temperament, but he was definitely the "go go go" type of puppy who needed multiple hour long walks + off leash time / day + zoomies etc. At 18 months or so, he will sometimes treat us with a lazy day where he lays around and just generally is a bum.


Oh, mlwindc - you give me hope! Haha! To be fair, I noticed a big change in our guy at about 12-13 months. He's still "go go go" but he is obedient enough to stay out of trouble in the house even if he's not much of a bum. He still needs multiple walks/runs to be tuckered out, but at least he settles after those now.


----------



## mlwindc

dextersmom said:


> mlwindc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a big change in Wilson when he turned 18 months. Depends on each dog and their temperament, but he was definitely the "go go go" type of puppy who needed multiple hour long walks + off leash time / day + zoomies etc. At 18 months or so, he will sometimes treat us with a lazy day where he lays around and just generally is a bum.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, mlwindc - you give me hope! Haha! To be fair, I noticed a big change in our guy at about 12-13 months. He's still "go go go" but he is obedient enough to stay out of trouble in the house even if he's not much of a bum. He still needs multiple walks/runs to be tuckered out, but at least he settles after those now.
Click to expand...

Yes, the lazy days are a real treat! Sometimes they coincide with lazy days for us humans too, so it's nice because we basically just stroll around the block to do our business and then go home and relax. They seem to fall often on Saturdays - I think even he is happy to know it's the weekend.

The obedience really kicks in at 18 months if you are strict about it. I used to think we could never open the front door without Wilson squirting out the house, but he knows now to wait and stay. We can even go a block or two in a residential area with low traffic off lead and he stays by our side. I won't risk it unless I am confident there won't be any distractions (like, it's 6am and no one is out and about yet), but before he was 15 months or so, I never would have imagined that we would be there.


----------



## dextersmom

> The obedience really kicks in at 18 months if you are strict about it. I used to think we could never open the front door without Wilson squirting out the house, but he knows now to wait and stay.


We were just talking about this the other day when we realized Dexter has stopped trying to go in our bedroom if the door is left open (he's not allowed in). Success! Although he does look quite confused when then new pup tries to sneak in, the poor guy! : And thank goodness he's finally grown out of running in the bathroom to pull down the towels!


----------



## mswhipple

Just wanted to say "welcome" to miru!  Do you have any photos of Leo? 

You asked -- How long can you leave your pup alone without breaking his heart? That 's a good question. I think every dog is different, but... my boy, Willie, is 7-1/2 years old and still gets a broken heart every time I have to leave him home alone. They are very "people oriented" as you can see from the video TexasRed posted earlier in this thread! I bring Willie along with me everywhere I possibly can. 

_p.s. Some of them never actually calm down!_


----------



## miru

Hi

Thank you for your answer.
i also feel they are specially sensitive to loneliness and i don't believe that idea of dogs being unaware of time!!They probably feel time in terms of presence or absence and they worry a lot when not seeing us!
I am also trying to take him every where !

Nice day...and here is Leo


----------



## Copperboy426

Congratulations on your puppy. He's very handsome.


----------

